# Rebooted on .602 and clockwork came up



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

I was having internet connection issues on my gmail so I rebooted my phone to refresh my connection and while powering back on clockwork came up. I decided to try one of my shuji rom backups and what do you know it worked. Keep in kind I took the OTA UPDATE. Can anyone tell me how this happened?


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Bbyland said:


> I was having internet connection issues on my gmail so I rebooted my phone to refresh my connection and while powering back on clockwork came up. I decided to try one of my shuji rom backups and what do you know it worked. Keep in kind I took the OTA UPDATE. Can anyone tell me how this happened?


I ran the 602 leak for about 12 hours and every time I rebooted the phone (which I did a lot) it booted up in cw recovery. Dunno why but it did save me an sbf when I screwed up a system file experimenting


----------



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

Right on, I was thinking about doing a sbf today and now luckily I don't have to. Less hassle to me I'm not complaining


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried to flash .602 and it didn't stick. I'm glad cuz it's not rooted


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

OsoRemby said:


> I tried to flash .602 and it didn't stick. I'm glad cuz it's not rooted


... The .602 zip is pre-rooted. The only one that isn't is the OTA when you check for updates on your phone. The leak from TBH is most definitely rooted though.


----------

